# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Κουνελάκια νανάκια.....!!!!!!

## xarhs

λοιπον.......

εχουμε καποια μικρα κουνελακια και λογω του οτι δεν μπορουμε να τα κρατησουμε
 ολα θελουμε καποιο απο αυτα να παει σε καλα χερια.........

εννοειτε πως θελουμε να μαθαινουμε νεα τους , οποτε πρεπει να ειναι ενεργο μελος του φορουμ.

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι πανέμορφα!!!!
Μακάρι να μπορούσα να τα έπαιρνα!  :Happy: 

Αδυναμία..... το καφετί!!!!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

εμενα μου αρεσει το γκρι ευθυμη.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Και το γκριζάκι μία χαρά είναι!!!!  :Happy: 
όλα κουκλιά!!!

Αλλά εσύ σαν καλός " μπαμπάς " θα έπρεπε να τα αγαπάς όλα εξίσου!!!
Γιατί κάνεις διακρίσεις;;; Χαχαχαχαχαχα!!!  :Happy0196:  ::

----------


## xarhs

ουπσ......  :Anim 63:  χαχαχαχαχαχαχ.... τι μπαμπας και εγω...!!!!!!!!!


τι λες θα βρουμε κανεναν να πανε σε καλα χερια ευθυμη?

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχαχα.... δεν ξέρω!!! Πάντως από εδώ μέσα θα βρεις ΠΟΛΥ καλά παιδιά... μόνο που είναι φίσκα στα πουλιά... ειδικά τώρα που είναι αναπαραγωγική περίοδος!!!  :Happy: 
Χαχαχα... μην ανησυχείς όμως, θα βρεθούνε .....  :winky:

----------


## Kostakos

Its so fluffy im gonna die... @.@ αυτο το ασπρουλη.....

----------


## Peri27

Το γκρι ειναι και πολυ κουκλι!!!! πφφφφ το θελωωω .. με καταστρεφεις ρε Χαρη!!!! 
...Θα με διωξει η μανα μου αν της κουναλησω κουνελι....  ::  ....

----------


## γιαννης χ

Κουκλακια ειναι ρε παιδια.

----------


## panoss

Θέλω ένα αν μπορείς!!!!

----------


## xarhs

πανο εσενα σε φοβαμαι...... δεν θα καταληξει στην κοιλια απο κανενα σαρκοφαγο φυτο εεε???
χαχαχαχαχ....
πλακα κανω....... 

εισαι λιγο μακρια ειναι η αληθεια

----------


## serafeim

Εγω ολα στυφαδο τα βλεπω!! με εσαλοτ εμινσε και κοκκινο κρασακι ... μμμμμμμ !!!  :Happy:  χαχαχαχα
ειναι οντως πανεμορφα!!  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Κακε ανθρωπεεε.... Δε θα σε αφησω.... Χαχαχα πλακα κανω εεε παντως τι εχεις παθει εσυ με τα στιφαδα?

----------


## xarhs

ελα να βλεπω συμμετοχες....... χαχαχαχα!!!!

μονο ο πανος μεχρι στιγμης

ο σεραφειμ κωστη ολα γυρω του τα βλεπει μαγειρεμενα

----------


## Kostakos

Ελεος.... Εγω κουνελι δε προκειται να φαω ποτε..... Ειδικα ζωα κυνηγια... Ειχαν μαγειρεψει μια φορα λαγο και αγριογουρουνο και μιλαμε πως δε μαλωσαμε πανω απο το τραπεζι χαχα

----------


## serafeim

Ναι ναι απλα οταν θα ετρωγες δεν θα ξεκολαγες απο το τραπεζι!!!
Η φυση εχει προβλεψη για ολα!! Εκτος απο τον ανθρωπο!!!  :Happy: 
Χαρη δεν φταιω εγω αλλα το σατανικο μου ενστικτο να μπω στην κουζινα!!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σεραφειμ, μπες στη κουζινα και μαγειρεψε μακαρονια, οχι τα γλυκα κουνελακια του Χαρη εε? χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## xarhs

αστα αυτα κωστη........... ξερουμε οτι εγλειψες και τα κοκκαλα.... χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Peri27

> Ελεος.... Εγω κουνελι δε προκειται να φαω ποτε..... Ειδικα ζωα κυνηγια... Ειχαν μαγειρεψει μια φορα λαγο και αγριογουρουνο και μιλαμε πως δε μαλωσαμε πανω απο το τραπεζι χαχα



Εγω παρολο που αγαπω πολυ ολα τα ζωακια του θεου.....στο κρεας εχω τρελη αδυναμια!!  ::

----------


## xarhs

αχχχχ... και να ταν μονο το κρεας......  :Rolleye0012:  :Anim 26: 

στην ειπα παλι............. :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  ::

----------


## Peri27

ΜΗ κρινεις εξ ιδιων τ αλλοτρια!!!   :Rolleye0012: 

σειρα μου ... :Anim 26:

----------


## xarhs

λοιπον ας επανελθουμε στο θεμα μας........ ξεφυγαμε παλι

----------


## panoss

Μπράβο ρε Χάρη, πολύ με εμπιστεύεσαι!!!
Στενοχωρήθηκα τώρα...

και εγώ πλάκα κάνω!!
έλα ρε ψήστο να μου στείλεις κανένα!!!
Να σου δείξω την αυλή που θα βοσκάει να πάθεις!!!

----------


## xarhs

παιδια κανενας αλλος?

----------


## Naylia

Είναι γλύκες!!!

----------


## Chopper

Τι φροντίδα χρειάζονται?Τί αξεσουάρ και τί χώρο?Εγώ μένω σε διαμέρισμα.Πές μου λίγα λόγια σε πμ.

----------


## xarhs

να κλεισει η αγγελια παιδια. τα κουνελακια τα εδωσε πριν αρκετο καιρο η μανα μου σε μια οικογενεια. ελπιζω να περνανε καλα.

----------

